# Wahoo



## msgamefish27 (Mar 31, 2012)

So Marshall, myself and Trevor headed out to the Nipple on Friday to see if we catch another Marlin like the boys did on Thursday... no luck, we trolled for about 5 hours and the only thing we caught was this wahoo, but boy it was delicious for supper! The water was the bluest I seen and omg the salt on the boat from the bow to the stern was caked on. We caught the Wahoo on a black bart lure trolling about 8knots with of course me at the wheel hehe. Cant' wait for next time... hurry up rain and wind go away


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:FUn FUn


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

nice, we caught BBQ!


----------



## msgamefish27 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes I saw those awesome pictures of the BBQ... as my stomach was growling.


----------

